# Unterschied PC Station..hmi station



## hene1985 (13 Juli 2010)

moin moin ...was ist der unterschied zwischen pc staion und hmi station....
und was is der vorteil dieser beiden varianten gegenüber einer,wo die verbindung einfach so zur steuerung hergestellt wird....hab gelesen, das die pc station zusätzlich eine lean lizenz braucht...dafür wird die visualisierung mit dem step7 projekt synchronisiert....Was bedeuetet in diesem fall synchronisiert?

Wäre dankbar für antworten zu allen fragen!!!!!

grüßchen


----------



## 4nD1 (14 Juli 2010)

HMI ist soweit ich weiß nur eine Visulisierung.

PC-Station ist eine Visualisierung mit Steuerung. Sprich s7-300 mit Panel.


----------



## pylades (14 Juli 2010)

Moin,

evtl. hilft Dir das weiter:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24109937

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36464

Pylades


----------



## hene1985 (14 Juli 2010)

was kann eine pc staion mehr?oder weniger?


----------



## hene1985 (14 Juli 2010)

und was bedeutet voll-spezifizierte Verbindung und unspezifizierter Verbindung?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Juli 2010)

Voll spezifiziert bedeutet, dass beide Kommunikationspartner von vorherein feststehen. Unspezifiziert bedeutet, dass der zweite Kommunikationspartner nicht feststeht und dies ein x-beliebiger Teilnehmer sein kann (der das Prtokoll kann, ...)


----------



## hene1985 (14 Juli 2010)

und was ist davon nun der vorteil?...so auf den 1. blick erkenn ich keinen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juli 2010)

hene1985 schrieb:


> und was ist davon nun der vorteil?...so auf den 1. blick erkenn ich keinen



Vorteil von was? Der Unterschied ist, dass im einen Fall nur ein ganz bestimmter Teilnehmer mitreden darf und im anderen Fall ein beliebiger Teilnehmer. Für beide Verbindungsarten gibt es Szenarien, in denen genau dieses Verhalten gebraucht wird. Wenn eines besser wäre als das andere, warum sollte es dann beide geben? 
Es gibt Autos, die sparsamer sind und Autos die schneller fahren. Welches ist jetzt besser? Der Vorteil hängt immer von den speziellen Anforderungen ab.


----------



## hene1985 (19 Juli 2010)

was ist denn bei hmi anders ,,,wenn ich die station in wincc flex einfüge, aber nicht in die sps rüberlade oder wenn ich das rüberlade ins netpro?


----------



## santero (2 Dezember 2010)

ja da frag ich mich auch was der unterschied zwischen HMI und PC Station ist.

Mein Problem:
Habe ein ein OP 177 über Profibus an die sps gebunden und über den cp 343-1 einen pc über ethernet.Auf dem PC läuft im Betrieb eine Runtime um Werte wie Temepeatur ,Druck usw. aufzuzueichnen.

Im Betrieb bricht die Verbindung aber am Anfang immer ab.Der CP 343-1 zeigt dann Busfehler an für ca. 10s.

Habe den PC Station als HMI - Station eingefügt.Meint ihr das bringt was den als PC - Station einzufügen ???

MFG


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (2 Dezember 2010)

@ TS: Vielleicht sagst du mal, was du eigentlich vorhast, dann kann dir evtl. besser geholfen werden.


----------



## santero (2 Dezember 2010)

Also,

Es handelt sich um eine Anlage.Aus dieser Anlage sollen jetzt Werte wie T,n,I usw. aufgezeichet werden.Das mache ich mit dem PC.Da werden mittels VB script EXceldateien mit den Prozesswerten generiert.Über den PC werden auch Rezepturen übertragen.

Das Panel übernimmt die eigneltiche Steuerung der Anlage.Das Panel ist über Profibus an die SPS angeschlossen und der PC über Ethernet.Habe das mit dem Ethernet laut der Anleitung von Siemens konfiguriert. (http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=24109937&caller=view).Habe aber ne HMI Station eingefügt.Als Ethernet controller verwende ich den CP 343-1.

Das Problem ist das die Ethnernet Verbindung einnmal am Anfang aussteigt.Das passiert wenn man über das Panel ein bit setzt das die Aufzeichnung starten soll.Dieses bit muss ja von der PC runtime gelesen werden logischerweise.Dann zeitgt der CP 34 -1   BF an.Danahc scheint es zu gehen.

Kein Plan woran das liegen könnte.


EDIT:
Wir hatten  vorher das Panel am MPI Bus.Da war es noch schlimmer.Im Handbuch des CP 343- 1 stand das es bei MPI + Ethernet zum Abbruch der Verbindung kommen kann.Deswegen hatten wir das auf Profibus geändert.Aber der Rückwandbus = MPI bus, also ist der nach wie vor mit im Boot.


----------

